# PS3 120gb Or 250gb?



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

What's the difference between the 120gb and 250gb models apart from the size of the HD?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Nothing, apart from the size of the disk and 20 quid in your pocket


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers mate, just got to decide whether it's worth the extra cash now!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If your going to get Play TV then opt for the 250

Don't forget you can always upgrade it later if its not big enough


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Get larger when you buy it if you can because it will cost you more later. Upgraded mine to a 300gb one and I think it was @ £60.

Extra storage for music/videos/game demos etc and PlayTV if you go that way.

250Gb worth it in my opinion :thumb:.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Get the cheaper one. Nothing stopping you having an external drive and or upgrading the internal.


----------

